# New Li-Ion Battery in our Future?



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

This lithium-ion battery of the future won't overheat

Doesn't say when it will be on the market and when can actually buy one for our trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are a number of new technology Lithium Ion variants, the ones with iron in them are also resistant to overcharging and thermal runaway.

Greg


----------

